# Seamaster 2254 or variant



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been looking for one of these for a while but so far nothing solid has turned up so I thought I'd ask around here in case anybody wanted to move one on?

I'd prefer the black 2254 but would be interested in the GMT or possibly the Electric Blue version. I can live without a box and papers but not a scratched up bezel on this particular watch...

Anybody want to have a think about it?

Cheers,

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Something like this?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

That's a nice one - it's a shame you're in New Brunswick though... with import tax/VAT it costs about 20% of thevalue to get it into the UK from a non EU country


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

BlueKnight said:


> Something like this?


 Are you actually considering selling it or just taunting us? :laugh: If you are let me know since I do fancy a titanium one to go with my steel SMPs.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Padders said:


> Are you actually considering selling it or just taunting us? :laugh: If you are let me know since I do fancy a titanium one to go with my steel SMPs.


 No taunt. @relaxer7 is correct in stating that it would be an expensive proposition. Cheaps watches are no big deal to ship overseas but when you get to a certain price point, it just doesn't make sense, unless it's a very special item valued by a collector with deep pockets. Sorry guys......


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cash nealy stacked under the floor boards waiting for somebody... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Padders said:


> Are you actually considering selling it or just taunting us? :laugh: If you are let me know since I do fancy a titanium one to go with my steel SMPs.


 We'd be going head to head lol! I think that is simply stunning!


----------

